# Newbie interested in full flavored pipe tobacco, recommendations??



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello to everyone!ipe:

This is my first post/thread. I registered on puff.com sometime ago, and did some stogie reviews under the name JeffinChi, but I guess puff.com must have misplaced my info.

A little about me, i smoked cigarettes for 7 years (marlboro reds), then switched over to cigars for the last 4 years quitting cigarettes completely. I love full flavor stogies, opus x, padron, la flor dominicana double ligero, camacho corojo and coyolar etc. About two months ago, I decided to try out a pipe, so I did some online research, visited a local my tobacco guy, bought some pipes (briars and cobs), bought most of the accessories (cleaners, 3 way tool, pipe rack) and then stared buying the pipe tobacco.

So far, I bought and smoked:
C&D Billy Bud
C&D Purple Cow
GL Pease Robusto
GL Pease Key Largo
Peter Stockeye Proper English
McClelland Frog Morton
McClelland British Woods
McClelland Black Woods
McClelland Oriental Blend #14
Dunhill Flake
Peterson Irish Flake
D&R Tobacco Picayune "The Pride of New Orleans"
I.Q. Blend
Peterson vanilla

I've enjoyed them all to different degrees, however, the one that packs the biggest "punch", in both nicotine and overall strength is the "Picayune". I really enjoy this stuff, and I really like it's stength. Though I havent tried many blends, this is the strongest so far.

I'm sure this question has been asked before, I apologize if it's a topic thats been beat to death. I couldn't find a solid answer on this forum, probably because I'm brand new. I'm looking for pipe tobacco recommendations for a solid strong full flavored, full bodied, better-have-a-full-stomach, night-time blend. 

I don't want something so strong that its gross or can't be smoked, but a full flavored blend with great taste to boot. I'll try anything at this point. I love tobacooreviews.com, but they don't sort by "strength". I heard Samuel Gwaith makes some potent stuff, but it seems finding his stuff is a rarity. Please, any help would be awesome! Thanks in advance -Jeff


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Jeff:

I would recommend: 
Dunhill-*Nightcap*
J.M. Boswell- *Northwoods*
Esoterica- *Stonehaven *

And welcome to the pipe smoking community!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

So far, the most nic kick I've gotten was from Tambo and Kelly's Coin. Tambo is an Indonesion natural tobacco and it's flavor is either a love it or hate it one. KC is burley. If you smoked Picayune cigs and enjoyed them, you'd probably enjoy Tambo or KC. (Picayunes for me was like smoking the tar straight off a roof.)

Now, here are recommendations for flavorful, pretty decent nic tobaccos...
G&H Brown Bogie is a nice flavorful rope you can slice up and rub out.
G&H Dark Flake Unscented is another decent choice.
C&D's Burley Flake #1 is another good one. (I've not smoked the other numbers so I can't recommend them)
Peterson's Irish Flake, of course. Good nic content with a wonderful tobacco flavor and just a hint of a floral note. (when I say a hint, I mean a hint. I hate the heavy florals as I'm allergic to them)


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

owaindav said:


> So far, the most nic kick I've gotten was from Tambo and Kelly's Coin. Tambo is an Indonesion natural tobacco and it's flavor is either a love it or hate it one. KC is burley. If you smoked Picayune cigs and enjoyed them, you'd probably enjoy Tambo or KC. (Picayunes for me was like smoking the tar straight off a roof.)
> 
> Now, here are recommendations for flavorful, pretty decent nic tobaccos...
> G&H Brown Bogie is a nice flavorful rope you can slice up and rub out.
> ...


Listen to dave, he has review medals. p

I want to add peterson's university flake, kinda like a irish flake light, plus tiny bit of fruit topping. It's actually really good.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Also add Samuel Gawith 1792 if you can get your hands on it.

University Flake is much weaker than Irish Flake, but still a good choice. 

Peterson's Perfect Plug has a great hit and has lots of flavor too. Everyone complains about cutting it (and rightfully so) because it's damn near as hard as a brick, but when I open one I cut it all into thin flakes and I don't have to worry about it again until the next tin. It is a solid blend both literally and figuratively. Letting it sit for a few days in the tin cut seems to wake it up a bit too as well as dry it out a bit because it is quite moist.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JeffinChi said:


> Hello to everyone!ipe:
> 
> I don't want something so strong that its gross or can't be smoked, but a full flavored blend with great taste to boot. I'll try anything at this point. I love tobacooreviews.com, but they don't sort by "strength". I heard Samuel Gwaith makes some potent stuff, but it seems finding his stuff is a rarity. Please, any help would be awesome! Thanks in advance -Jeff


Royal Yacht is reasonably stout and very tasty. Anything but gross, that's for sure.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies so far, some great recommendations.

I've seen "tambo" or "tambolaka" pop up a couple of times around here as a recommendation for strong tobacco.

Where can I find it? I read that its good to hop on a group buy or that maybe there is a guy here at puff.com that has some he sells? I'd like to try it out, but not sure where to look.

One last question, slightly off topic. I lot of people really love Dunhill and Samuel Gawatih, but I can't find it. How many shipments do they get out a year? Nobody online ever has any in stock. Granted, i've only been looking for 2 or 3 months, but I have yet to see anyone have "nightcap" or "squadron leader" for sale. What gives?

Keep those recommendations coming, you guys are awesome :bowdown:
Any other great full strength & full flavored tabaks out there?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's a very good link on Tambo:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...2-tambo-village-aged-pipe-tobacco-sticks.html

It requires some work on your part to get it to smokeable shape, but it's supposed to be awesome. I have yet to try any, but hopefully soon. Not sure how the wife will handle the smell during steaming though. I could use the side burner on the grill though...

Oh, and Erinmore Flake is a sweet, fruity flake that delivers a medium-sized nic hit. It's one of my favorites for its well-rounded-ness.

And I don't think anyone has mentioned Gawith and Hoggarth Dark Birdseye yet either. Tasty stuff with a good hit.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Samuel Gawith only comes in a couple of times of year and they ship very limited quantities which sell out fast if they make it to the etailers websites at all. Best bet there is to call the retailers and get on the waiting list which is long or check local B&Ms

No one really knows how often the Dunhills will be replenished. They were off the US market for a couple of years and only reappeared late last Fall. Pent up demand was high and people went a bit nuts and stocked up in large amounts. We are still waiting for the next shipment to arrive. However, Dunhill tobacco is being produced in a modern factory by Orlik so I imagine you'll see them restocked in fairly large amounts and on a fairly regular basis. Samuel Gawith is a very small producer in business since 1792 and still using some equipment from that time so they are a different animal.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

JeffinChi said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far, some great recommendations.
> 
> I've seen "tambo" or "tambolaka" pop up a couple of times around here as a recommendation for strong tobacco.
> 
> ...


The demand is greater than the supply for those you mention there, and also the Stonehaven mentioned before. You can keep an eye on the etailers and this board to try to purchase some in the narrow window they are in stock. I have actually had better luck hitting brick and mortar stores that don't have a big internet sales presence. That's how I have gotten all the Gawith tobacco I have had the chance to try.

edit: What Dave said, didn't type fast enough lol


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

On the Tambo, you just missed out on the latest group buy. Some people ordered pretty large amounts so if you wait a week (once everyone gets their shipment in) and post in the WTT/WTS section, I'm sure someone would be happy to help you out in getting some. 

As for full flavored baccy, what's been listed here are some of the strongest nic kick baccys on the market. The list of full flavored but moderate nic baccy is too long to list. It's a pretty safe bet that any VA, VA/PER, VA/BUR and most English blends are going to be full flavored. Most of the VA/PER, VA/BUR and a good number of the English blends, will have a good level of nicotine.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I would add GL Peases's Haddo's Delight to your list. I used to not be a fan of this tobak, but I must admit I have started to grow quite fond of it.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Take a look at Gawith & Hoggarth brand blends. There's a lot there that are full flavor/full strength. Generally, I find most English blenders to offer stronger products, nicotine-wise.

Strongly recommend the ropes, and the Dark Flake Unscented. Just be sure you aren't ordering a blend with a heavy lakeland flavoring, as those put lots of people off.

Also, go sign up for the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes-168.html. Most of us EPS people will know how to give you a full strength sampler to try out. . .I think I'm up next on the list actually, and I tend towards very full blends. Have many, many options for someone looking to the stronger side of the pipe.

(one last thing. . .tobaccoreviews does let you sort by Strength. I use it all the time. Just be careful. Some people think that means a strong room note or something, so English blends show up a lot on the lists. . .really, there aren't any full-strength English blends, I don't think. Nightcap, maybe. But even that is mild to my taste on the vitamin N.)


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Captain-

That sounds like a great idea, I'd love to get a full flavored sampler. :mrgreen:

Just let me know how it works and what you need in return.

-Jeff


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Just click the link to the NPS thread I posted. And post there saying "I'd like to sign up as an NPS".

How it works is:

The NPS (Newbie Pipe Smoker: you) gets paired with an EPS (Experienced Pipe Smoker). You PM the EPS and talk a little about your tobacco preferences. Then you send them a tin (or two) of their choosing, usually via an order from an online tobacconist. 

The EPS then sends you 6+ (or 12+) samples of blends you might like in return.

It's a fun trade for everyone. And a great opportunity for people looking to get into pipes, but not wanting to buy a dozen different tins to do it.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

When I did the Newbie Sampler trade I told owaindav (my EPS) what blends I had tried and what I liked. I told him how much I had enjoyed and Oriental I had tried, and how much I would like to try more Orientals. Well he hit me with quite a few Orientals (I also think I lucked out on who my EPS was, Dave seems to like the Orientals too). But def. do the sampler trade and maybe they could do some tweaking to make sure you end up with someone who's into full flavored tobaccos so you don't have to "luck out" like me. As far as full flavored English blends, I would recommend GL Pease Westminster, I just got a tin of it about a week ago and it's awesome imo.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

owaindav said:


> If you smoked Picayune cigs and enjoyed them, you'd probably enjoy Tambo or KC. (Picayunes for me was like smoking the tar straight off a roof.)


Never had the cigarettes, but I think they stopped making them in the late 60's or early 70's.

D&R brought back picayune a couple years ago and I found it online by chance. Its touted as usuing a rare form of perique, amoung other things. Someone, somewhere described it as "nicotine armageddon" or "nicotine nuclear bomb" or something along those lines. Needless to say I _had_ to have some now.

Has anyone else out there had some of this (picayune)? It seems there is really no info on this tobacco on the web, and the only review was just done by me. I like it, but I can absolutely see why it hasn't taken off as a "hit".


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JeffinChi said:


> Has anyone else out there had some of this (picayune)? It seems there is really no info on this tobacco on the web, and the only review was just done by me. I like it, but I can absolutely see why it hasn't taken off as a "hit".


I smoked Picayunes from time to time, back when I was stationed at Biloxi, MS. In those innocent days, it was simply known as a strong cigarette. (Who knew perique would disappear? There wasn't much special about it at the time.)


----------

